# The Wall



## ronlane (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to Lew for the idea and Sparky for the photo for Christmas, I felt like I just HAD to print off some of my work to frame and hang on the wall. I finally got all the frames and photos put up. (Yes, I know that I did not hang them all straight.)

It's a start. Saprky's photo is the bottom right one.


----------



## Tiller (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks great Ron! :thumbup:


----------



## ronlane (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Tyler.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 1, 2014)

Fantastic Ron! They look great together


----------



## ronlane (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks PR


----------



## weepete (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice Ron!


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like this a lot.  But you know me.  I would lessen that center deco. I feel your shots would stand out more.  Later ed


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks good Ron.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 1, 2014)

weepete said:


> Very nice Ron!



Thanks weepete



oldhippy said:


> I like this a lot.  But you know me.  I would lessen that center deco. I feel your shots would stand out more.  Later ed



Thanks oldhippy. I have absolutely NO say in that center piece. That is the wife doing that and I am just lucky to be allowed to hang photos. lol


----------



## ronlane (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Darkshadow.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice Ron. 
If ya got it, flaunt it!


----------



## ronlane (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Rick. Not sure I've got it, but I'll show a little bit. (Just enough to not scare anyone off)


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 2, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Thanks Rick. Not sure I've got it, but I'll show a little bit. (Just enough to not scare anyone off)



My wife has encouraged me to display a few of my better shots, but I've never gotten around to it. That's a down fall with digital. So many never even come off the computer. But maybe that's better then shoeboxes of negatives and prints that would never be looked at again.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 2, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rick. Not sure I've got it, but I'll show a little bit. (Just enough to not scare anyone off)
> ...



Exactly. While I've only had my dslr almost 2 years, I go back through the pictures that I keep when I learn new editing techniques or when I have gotten different software. I notice that some of the images that I though were good a while back and wanted a print, just wouldn't look that good. I've only sent off between 10-15 images for print and most of them were some family portraits for Christmas gifts and Christmas cards.


----------

